# chair screamer audio help?



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi,
I have someone making me this prop we need help on finding the same audio as in the video or something similar if anyone can tell me where to buy the audio let me know tried contacting poison props no reply back.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

something similar will work as well.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

You can probably build the sound track yourself using sound bits off the internet and building it with Audacity. All free and only a small learning curve with Audacity. This is how I built the sound track for the demons in my garage.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

thanks never used audacity! Any other suggestions?


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Can't beat Audacity. I LOVE THAT PROP.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

still looking.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

seems like the hardest thing to do is find audio similar to the video tried contacting poison props to see if they could sell me the audio with no reply back.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

still looking even a good scream would do doesn't have to be exactly like the video.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Record a good scream from kids or a friend, run it through Audacity, or similar. If you use a MAC GarageBand will work as well. Audacity s very easy to use.


----------



## chaosandhavok (Sep 25, 2015)

umm Youtube to mp3?


----------

